# [Iranian NR] Rubik's cube OH 13.43 single & 16.49 average - Ali Dadfar



## sepehr eh (Aug 24, 2013)

He was very nervous...His normal average is better than this.

Cube: Dayan lingyun

http://host3.aparat.com//public/use...32/559fb0d07cce99940ddde792c141d9bc694758.mp4


----------

